
Raspberry Pi Self Driving Car - yasuo
http://www.therevista.com/raspberry-pi-self-driving-car/
======
xxaabb
Website is hiding Google Ads under mouse pointer and violates Google Rules.

<style type="text/css">

#besoeasy

{

opacity:0.0002;

height:auto;

width:auto;

position:absolute;

top:50;

left:50;

border-bottom:1px #76e042 solid;

border-bottom:0px blue solid;

color:#ffffff;

padding:0px;

z-index:1001;

font-size:13px;}

</style>

<div id="besoeasy">

<a href="#" onclick="getValue()">

<script async
src="//pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/js/adsbygoogle.js"></script> <!--
test --> <ins class="adsbygoogle" style="display:inline-
block;width:300px;height:600px" data-ad-client="ca-pub-3826732675548545" data-
ad-slot="2529509714"></ins> <script> (adsbygoogle = window.adsbygoogle ||
[]).push({}); </script>

<script type="text/javascript">

var div = document.getElementById('besoeasy');

document.addEventListener('mousemove',function(e) {

div.style.left = e.pageX -160 +"px";

div.style.top = e.pageY -60+"px";

});

</script>

